# Deutschlands Soap-Girl 2015 - DAS FINALE!



## Walt (19 Juli 2015)

Deutschlands-Soap-Girl 2015 – DAS FINALE:

Wer wird Deutschlands-Soap-Girl 2015?

Folgende 20 Darstellerinnen die in Soaps mitspielen, bzw. im Jahr 2015 in deutschen Soaps mitgespielten, haben sich für das Finale des Jahres 2015 qualifiziert (Reihenfolge alphabetisch Vornamen - in Klammern der Rollenname)! 

Mehrfachauswahl ist erlaubt und das posten von Bildern der Kandidatinnen die IHR ins Finale gewählt habt, ist ausdrücklich erwünscht. Bitte abstimmen!

Ania Niedieck (Isabelle Steinkamp), AWZ
Anna Sophia Claus (Lea Starck), Lindenstraße
Anna-Katharina Samsel (Katja Bergmann), AWZ
Anne Menden (Emily Höfer), GZSZ
Elena Garcia Gerlach (Elelena Castillo), GZSZ
Greta Short (Lara Brooks), Lindenstraße
Henrike Fehrs (Alexa Berg), Verbotene Liebe 
Iris Mareike Steen (Lilly Seefeld), GZSZ
Janina Uhse (Jasmin Flemming), GZSZ
Jennnifer Newrkla (Julia Wegener), Sturm der Liebe
Jenny Bach (Julia Meyer), AWZ
Lea Marlen Woitack (Sophie Lindh), GZSZ
Linda Marlen Runge ANNI Brehme), GZSZ
Maja Lehrer (Kimberley Pötter), Unter uns 
Nadine Menz (Ayla Höfer), GZSZ
Nicole Mieth (Kim von Lahnstein), Verbotene Liebe
Sara Turchetto (Marcella Varese), Lindensstraße
Sarah Tkotsch (Julia Weiß), In aller Freundschaft
Svenja Jung (Lisa Brück), Unter uns 
Valea Scalabrino (Sina Uhland), Unter uns


----------



## Walt (19 Juli 2015)

Hallo liebe Admins!

Heute hat es im dritten Anlauf geklappt, diese Umfrage hier zu posten. Gestern ging es leider nicht. Bitte pinnt diese Anfrage oben an. Das Anpinnen der Vorentscheidungsgruppen kann aufgehoben werden.

Ich bedanke mich schon jetzt für Eure Hilfe.

Gruß
Walt

P.S.: ich poste bald die Fotos der 20 Dartsellerinnen! 

Hinweis für alle: MEHRFACHAUSWAHL IST ERLAUBT!


----------



## Death Row (19 Juli 2015)

*Elena Garcia Gerlach
Janina Uhse und
Linda Marlen Runge*


----------



## Walt (19 Juli 2015)

Nachstehend von jeder Kandidatin mal ein Bild. Ihr könnt gerne selber auch welche posten:

Ania Niedieck (Isabelle Steinkamp), AWZ






Anna Sophia Claus (Lea Starck), Lindenstraße





Anna-Katharina Samsel (Katja Bergmann), AWZ





Anne Menden (Emily Höfer), GZSZ





Elena Garcia Gerlach (Elelena Castillo), GZSZ





Greta Short (Lara Brooks), Lindenstraße





Henrike Fehrs (Alexa Berg), Verbotene Liebe





Iris Mareike Steen (Lilly Seefeld), GZSZ





Janina Uhse (Jasmin Flemming), GZSZ






Jennnifer Newrkla (Julia Wegener), Sturm der Liebe






Jenny Bach (Julia Meyer), AWZ






Lea Marlen Woitack (Sophie Lindh), GZSZ





Linda Marlen Runge, Anni Brehme, GZSZ





Maja Lehrer (Kimberley Pötter), Unter uns





Nadine Menz (Ayla Höfer), GZSZ





Nicole Mieth (Kim von Lahnstein), Verbotene Liebe





Sara Turchetto (Marcella Varese), Lindenstraße






Sarah Tkotsch (Julia Weiß), In aller Freundschaft





Svenja Jung (Lisa Brück), Unter uns






Valea Scalabrino (Sina Uhland), Unter uns


----------



## Don Sven (19 Juli 2015)

Sarah Tkotsch :thumbup:

Iris Mareike Steen 

Nadine Menz :WOW:


----------



## BlueLynne (20 Juli 2015)

muss mal soaps schauen  :thx:


----------



## Walt (1 Aug. 2015)

*Meine Favoritin: Iris Mareike Steen*


----------



## StefanKa (4 Aug. 2015)

Iris Mareike Steen





Elena Garcia Gerlach





Svenja Jung


----------



## Crodasgenie007 (9 Aug. 2015)

Svenja Jung


----------



## congo64 (9 Aug. 2015)

Ania Niedieck
Janina Uhse 
Linda Marlen Runge


----------



## Walt (11 Aug. 2015)

Hallo Freunde

Es ist ja bekannt, dass ich auf mädchenhafte Frauen stehe, deshalb bin ich auch ein Fan von Iris Mareike Steen



und Svenja Jung



. Ich muss aber gestehen, dass ich auch Elena Garcia Gerlach



(toller Schmollmund) und Sarah Tkotsch



(fantastische Oberweite) richtig heiß finde.

Wie gut, dass hier Mehrfachauswahl gestattet und erwünscht ist. :WOW:

Ich bin gespannt, wer im Dezember die Brustwarze vorn haben wird und freue mich, wenn noch mehr User abstimmen.

Gruß
Walt


----------



## Walt (12 Aug. 2015)

*Soap-Girl Iris Mareike Steen jetzt nackt im Playboy:*

Soap-Girl 
Iris Mareike Steen 
nackt im Playboy:











Bitte stimmt bei der Wahl zu Deutschlands Soap-Girl 2015 (vielleicht für Iris?) ab - Link unten

Gruß
Walt


----------



## Cav (1 Okt. 2015)

Go, Janina! :WOW:


----------



## Walt (28 Okt. 2015)

*Zwischenstand! Bitte weiter abstimmen, Mehrfachauswahl erlaubt!*

Noch 2 Monate Finalabstimmung zur Wahl von Deutschlands Soap-Girl 2015

Nach der Abstimmung von 59 Celebboard-Usern (Mehrfachauswahl ist möglich), ergibt sich folgender Zwischentand (TOP 6):


Iris Mareike Steen (Lilly Seefeld, GZSZ) =	18 Stimmen






Janina Uhse (Jasmin Flemming, GZSZ) =	15 Stimmen






Anne Menden (Emily Höfer, GZSZ) =	13 Stimmen





Sarah Tkotsch (Julia Weiß, In aller Freundschaft)	=	10 Stimmen






Ania Niedieck (Isabelle Steinkamp, AWZ) = 8 Stimmen






Elena Garcia Gerlach (Elena Castillo, GZSZ)	= 8 Stimmen






Es bleibt also spannend. Bitte abstimmen, falls Ihr es noch nicht gemacht habt. Mehrfachauswahl ist erlaubt. Gerne könnt ihr auch Pics Eurer Favoritinnen hier posten!


----------



## Walt (19 Nov. 2015)

*Nur noch 5 Wochen ist diese Abstimmung geöffnet. 
Wer wird Deutschlands Soap-Girl 2015?

Bitte stimmt ab. 

Mehrfachauswahl ist ausdrücklich erlaubt und erwünscht!

Gruß
Walt*


----------



## onkel74 (13 Dez. 2015)

Anna Sophia Claus


----------



## Walt (16 Dez. 2015)

Nur noch 9 Tage!

Große Bitte an alle, die noch nicht abgestimmt haben, mitzumachen. Es ist noch spannend!

Gruß
Walt


----------



## Don Sven (18 Dez. 2015)

*Fundstück: Diese süße Maus ist das Soapgirl Valea Scalabrino:*


----------



## ddd (23 Dez. 2015)

Sarah Tkotsch
Anna Sophia Claus
Anna-Katharina Samsel


----------



## Walt (29 Dez. 2015)

*Iris Mareike Steen ist Deutschlands Soap-Girl 2015!*

Iris Mareike Steen heißt Deutschlands Soap-Girl-2015!

In einer bis zum Schluss spannenden Abstimmung setzte sie sich mit 2 Stimmen Vorsprung durch!

Hier das Endergebnis (TOP 5):

1. Iris Mareike Steen (Lilly Seefeld, GZSZ) = 25 Stimmen





2. Janina Uhse (Jasmin Flemming, GZSZ) = 23 Stimmen





3. Anne Menden (Emily Höfer, GZSZ) = 16 Stimmen





4. Sarah Tkotsch (Julia Weiß, In aller Freundschaft) = 13 Stimmen





5. Ania Niedieck (Isabelle Steinkamp, Alles was zählt) = 11 Stimmen.





Danke an alle User die abgestimmt haben.

Bald wird hier die neue Vorausscheidung für Deutschlands Soap-Girl 2016 präsentiert.

Gruß
Walt


----------



## michaelboeing737 (29 Dez. 2015)

Da ich "Sturm der Liebe" - Fan bin ist´s eindeutig Jennifer Newrkla !


----------

